# Backtraker



## Allen Oliver (Jul 27, 2009)

Anyone used the Bushnell Backtraker???


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Jul 31, 2009)

*Not VERY USEFUL....*

According to this review (click here), the Bushnell BackTracker is VERY LIMITED in its usage. It can ONLY TRACK WHERE YOU'VE TRAVELED.... and plot you a return coarse back to your START POINT. You cannot set or plot a course to a designated destination or place you want to go to.

Save your money until you can afford a Garmin Etrex, prefereable one of the better models, but even the most basic Etrex model will run circles around the Bushnell BackTracker. MHO

The REAL QUESTION is.... "What do you want out of a GPS and how much will you use it?" 
This should be your guide in shopping for a GPS. But be forwarned.... as you get into using one, you'll find it much more useful than you originally thought it would be.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a Garmin ETREX Legend that I use.Just looking for a backup that does not cost a arm and a leg. Sometimes the KISS method works  best for Me. Keep It Simple Stupid know what I mean. This will be a backup device, can never be to safe.


----------



## tlong286 (Aug 4, 2009)

The Backtrack costs $44 to the door. No it isn't a full featured handheld. That's the idea! We get out of the boat on the bank of the Altamaha River and head into the swamp after checking the compass. After 5 hours we are generally lost, especially overcast or dark. That's a very spooky place! 

We tried the Etrex marking the position but found it's very poor under the tree cover in the swamp. The Backtrack works BETTER than the Garmin in deep cover. Push one button to mark, then follow the arrow back to that point, one of three. It's almost idiot proof. Lay down a 300 lb hog and mark it. The troops come right back to it for a fun haul out. I really like it for what it does. Look on Amazon for many reviews.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 4, 2009)

tlong286 said:


> The Backtrack costs $44 to the door. No it isn't a full featured handheld. That's the idea! We get out of the boat on the bank of the Altamaha River and head into the swamp after checking the compass. After 5 hours we are generally lost, especially overcast or dark. That's a very spooky place!
> 
> We tried the Etrex marking the position but found it's very poor under the tree cover in the swamp. The Backtrack works BETTER than the Garmin in deep cover. Push one button to mark, then follow the arrow back to that point, one of three. It's almost idiot proof. Lay down a 300 lb hog and mark it. The troops come right back to it for a fun haul out. I really like it for what it does. Look on Amazon for many reviews.



That is just what I plan on doing with it myself. Thanks for the input my ETREX has the same problem. That was the answer I was looking for on the reception.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Dec 4, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread, acchyper, but I would also like to hear from those who are using the Backtracker.  I was thinking about getting one basically because of it's simplicity of use.  I would like to know if it will hold a signal under a heavy tree cover and how accurate they are in returning to your original starting point.


----------

